# DVXuser Hero-Fest - Film makers seeking composers



## envision (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

My first post here, and was actually turned onto this site by a DVXuser member, in one of our threads over there. For those of you who aren't aware, DVXuser is a community of for people in the film & video industry ... some are just starting out & curious, while others are absolute pros ... much like I'm sure it is here, in this wonderful composers' forum.

I wanted to let you all know that there's a festival that's running right now that just officially started March 1st. Films are due by the end of May. Requirements are that the film features a Super Hero, is shot on a Panasonic DVX100 and/or HVX200 (to be eligible for prizes - other cameras are exhibition only), and must be 5 minutes or less in length. Any genre goes, but must feature a SuperHero(s).

Sound like fun? Looking for a quality short film to score? Then get on over there to DVXuser and make yourself known with some links to samples of your work, your site, what kind of film(s) you'd be interested in scoring, etc: http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/forumdisplay.php?f=61

I'm also always on the look out for composers to collaborate with, both on paying jobs as well as indie short films ... so feel free to PM me or send e-mails to [email protected] 

Either way, I hope some of you find the above information to be of interest, and make your way over to introduce yourself at DVXuser. Networking can only help everyone involved, opening up new opportunities, and pushing us to new limits we may not have normally achieved.

-Norm Sanders

p.s. If there's a better section to have posted this in, please feel free to redirect.


----------



## envision (Mar 11, 2006)

Okay, I've already had a couple of composers e-mail me directly, and I'm amazed at the talent that hovers on this forum. YIKES!

Stephanie & Stefan, thanks for the e-mails, and I'll get back to you shortly. In the meantime, do yourselves a favor & post a quick introduction in the forum I linked above.

The only hard part about this for any of the film makers (including myself) is who to work with ... the choices will most likely be incredibly difficult, which is a testament to the talent presented here.


----------



## fitch (Mar 11, 2006)

hi envision . welcome to VI ..


i've sent you an email .. as have loads of others no doubt :D


have also just registered over ar dvx ..

thanks for the heads up . good to hear about the forum


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to VI! I too joined your forum - good luck with it all!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't forget to visit the composer's websites section of this Forum. Lots of good guys there.

Click http://www.vi-control.net/forum/links.php?t=sub_pages&cat=8 (here) for VI Composer's website section


----------



## envision (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope you folks are as blown away at the talent in our forum, as we will be by you all on here.

I feel I'm a pretty picky person, and I've yet to hear a composer on here that's e-mailed me, and I've not liked what I've heard. Amazing work, really.

Especially great to see the founder of this forum register over at DVXuser. Thanks for that!

Feel free to spread the word about this thread and/or direct people over to DVXuser for the Hero Fest. I know talented folks are wanting to work with passionate people for the scores, just like composers are wanting quality images & story to marry their music with. Hopefully a fun & rewarding experience for all.

Now I've just got to find a great central community for FX/CGI. Anyone know of one in particular?


----------



## Niah (Mar 12, 2006)

Just joined in, great forum envision, thanks for the heads up ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 12, 2006)

envision @ Sat Mar 11 said:


> Now I've just got to find a great central community for FX/CGI. Anyone know of one in particular?


I'd be curious about this too. Many years ago I used to hang at cg-char (for character animation) but I'm guessing that's not what you're looking for. Hmm, just looked for it again and found: http://www.cgchar-animation.com It looks way different than it was the last time I was there... Maybe someone there can give you a link to an FX group...


----------



## envision (Mar 12, 2006)

Glad to hear everyone's excited about the potential collaborations!

Character Animation could be beneficial, depending on what it's used for (i.e. creating a creature/character in the film, or other objects - ships, etc.), though a large portion of the film must be stock Panasonic DVX/HVX material.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, much talent over here, I'm from Dvxuser.com myself, its packed with talent.


----------



## Edgen (Mar 13, 2006)

Hell ya! I'm in.  Good to see you in here Norm. Hella job at recruiting.

I'm going for that extra step... I'm goign to submit my own film to the contest. 
look out people. Here comes a 'tard with a DVX camera equipped with a China Ball'.

/j


----------



## envision (Mar 17, 2006)

It's still early enough in the festival, I thought this could benefit from a shameless bump. :wink: 

Have you composers who HAVE introduced yourself over at DVXuser rec'd a warm welcome so far? Need me to stir up the hornet's nest any for you all & get some film makers off their duffs?


----------

